# Australian Prime Minister condemned for being a knitter



## Caenys (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi KPers,

Our Australian Prime Minister has just done a photo shoot for a women's magazine where she is shown to be knitting a kangaroo toy for the much anticipated royal baby. This evening's news has her roundly condemned for doing so, saying that showing herself undertaking such an activity as knitting is "demeaning to the Office of Prime Minister". Do the Thought Police want us all hiding our dirty little knitting secret in the back room?? Maybe it would be demeaning for her detractors to accept the vote of a knitter at the upcoming election. I'll have to give this some serious thought.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Caenys said:


> Hi KPers,
> 
> Our Australian Prime Minister has just done a photo shoot for a women's magazine where she is shown to be knitting a kangaroo toy for the much anticipated royal baby. This evening's news has her roundly condemned for doing so, saying that showing herself undertaking such an activity as knitting is "demeaning to the Office of Prime Minister". Do the Thought Police want us all hiding our dirty little knitting secret in the back room?? Maybe it would be demeaning for her detractors to accept the vote of a knitter at the upcoming election. I'll have to give this some serious thought.


Remember, US Presidents wives knitted so why not the Australian Prime Minister.
Whoever made the comment is the one with the problem, not the PM.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## deebee (Oct 12, 2012)

I have never heard anything so ridiculous. 
driving home this afternoon the local ABC radio went on and on for at least 1/2 an hour about what a spectacle she made of herself ,criticising her dress.shoes and even her dog.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

deebee said:


> I have never heard anything so ridiculous.
> driving home this afternoon the local ABC radio went on and on for at least 1/2 an hour about what a spectacle she made of herself ,criticising her dress.shoes and even her dog.


People......don't you just LOVE them.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

I would say that her public have small minds. It might be her only relaxation. Good on her.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I think they were grumbling about Julia Gillard because they thought it was a stunt to make herself more alluring. I personally thought the photo looked good and no one needs to condemn another for knitting. 

A young girl (20 yrs) old was asked why she was knitting, it was an old ladies thing, she replied that it was great to be knitting albeit it all she could do was the knit stitch, not purl, so I invited her to the Blacktown Knitters Guild. Hope she makes it.


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

How absolutely ridiculous. I bet lots of those who have condemned her also have hobbies, maybe even 'demeaning' hobbies. It's laughable. PM I hope you keep on knitting, maybe you should join KP, you'll get lots of support here. Well done.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely idiotic! Knitting is such an ancient art, you would think they would be more aware. Sounds like the media is really straining to find fault.
Like the silly cooking contest judges.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That's what you expect from the Liberials. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

I would not be too concerned. It is all political spin for the September election. I am more concerned that while all this is being hyped up and discussed by the media what important issues are being overlooked or ignored?


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

Caenys said:


> Hi KPers,
> 
> Our Australian Prime Minister has just done a photo shoot for a women's magazine where she is shown to be knitting a kangaroo toy for the much anticipated royal baby. This evening's news has her roundly condemned for doing so, saying that showing herself undertaking such an activity as knitting is "demeaning to the Office of Prime Minister". Do the Thought Police want us all hiding our dirty little knitting secret in the back room?? Maybe it would be demeaning for her detractors to accept the vote of a knitter at the upcoming election. I'll have to give this some serious thought.


These comments were made by? Men...

Anything that help us relax and therefore do our jobs better should not be sneered at.......


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone who demeans knitting is frankly weird!!!


----------



## EJay (Feb 18, 2013)

I believe the Duchess of Cambridge is learning to knit for the new baby.
I read it in a news article or maybe on here too. I will look for a link.


----------



## Reteshandspun (Apr 25, 2013)

One of our Bishops was a wonderful knitter, he even came to give our spinning guild a talk. It helps to keep calm and gives you time to think


----------



## EJay (Feb 18, 2013)

I knew I'd seen it some where.

KP link.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-160095-1.html

Newspaper story.

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/389203/Kate-shares-knitting-chat-on-visit


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Caenys said:


> Hi KPers,
> 
> Our Australian Prime Minister has just done a photo shoot for a women's magazine where she is shown to be knitting a kangaroo toy for the much anticipated royal baby. This evening's news has her roundly condemned for doing so, saying that showing herself undertaking such an activity as knitting is "demeaning to the Office of Prime Minister". Do the Thought Police want us all hiding our dirty little knitting secret in the back room?? Maybe it would be demeaning for her detractors to accept the vote of a knitter at the upcoming election. I'll have to give this some serious thought.


Maybe no one on TV should wear knitted garments!??
:roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Caenys said:


> Hi KPers,
> 
> Our Australian Prime Minister has just done a photo shoot for a women's magazine where she is shown to be knitting a kangaroo toy for the much anticipated royal baby. This evening's news has her roundly condemned for doing so, saying that showing herself undertaking such an activity as knitting is "demeaning to the Office of Prime Minister". Do the Thought Police want us all hiding our dirty little knitting secret in the back room?? Maybe it would be demeaning for her detractors to accept the vote of a knitter at the upcoming election. I'll have to give this some serious thought.


The Australian Prime Minister has roots here in Wales, like me she is a "Barry girl", and I say good on her for knitting something for the new Royal baby, I am sure that Prince William and Kate would prefer someone put a bit of effort and thought into a gift that is made with love and enjoyment for their baby than someone to spend thousands of pounds, dollars, yen or whatever currency on something that will be stored away for a time in the future. I wonder how they describe her if photographed dripping with sweat in sweat soaked running kit? The "thought police" need to think a bit harder and realise that a person the position of Prime Minister needs to be able to do something help them relax, and if knitting something for a new born baby is that something, then they should be exploiting the fact that the Prime Minister has other extremely useful, practical skills to go along with the skills involved in being the Prime Minister of an advanced, intelligent country.


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Sao said:


> I would not be too concerned. It is all political spin for the September election. I am more concerned that while all this is being hyped up and discussed by the media what important issues are being overlooked or ignored?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I admit I dont vote labor, but I think it is disgusting the way people have been treating the PM lately, and to say what they have said about her knitting is the 'straw that broke the camel's back'. Not only is it demeaning Julia Gillard, but it is also demeaning the office of the Prime Minister of Australia. Just my opinion.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

Makes one ashamed to hear such stupidity as this coverage when half the time they are condemning her for not being feminine.She just can't win


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

The media have shown themselves to be idiots. How could anyone trust their opinions after this?


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

Kudos to her for being a powerful woman that is comfortable in her skin!!! Shame on those small minded newscasters. Real women and men knit!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> The media have shown themselves to be idiots. How could anyone trust their opinions after this?


You mean you could before this? or am just very cynical about the press?

I haven't heard of this latest I must admit- but then I don't follow the news all that much because of my cynical attitude towards the press. So I usually rely only on headlines-which is not really a very good way as the most important stuff doesn't usually make the headlines (oh dear - and theres my cynical streak back!)


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

scottybearNSW said:


> I admit I dont vote labor, but I think it is disgusting the way people have been treating the PM lately, and to say what they have said about her knitting is the 'straw that broke the camel's back'. Not only is it demeaning Julia Gillard, but it is also demeaning the office of the Prime Minister of Australia. Just my opinion.


Actually, demeaning all knitters! Probably aiming at women also, while they are at it. Oh, just realized how appropriate the kangaroo toy will be, hopping all the way from Australia! I, too, have read of the Duchess learning to knit in anticipation of the expected new heir to the throne. Will the Australian media morons dare to declare that also demeaning?


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

I wish more of our politicians would take up knitting. It might fill up some of their time and stop them indulging in less "wholesome" pastimes. I'm sure everyone has seen reports of some of the unsavoury behaviour of our revered (not!) leaders and representatives at some time or other.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Quote Caenys
Our Australian Prime Minister has just done a photo shoot for a women's magazine where she is shown to be knitting a kangaroo toy for the much anticipated royal baby. This evening's news has her roundly condemned for doing so, saying that showing herself undertaking such an activity as knitting is "demeaning to the Office of Prime Minister". Do the Thought Police want us all hiding our dirty little knitting secret in the back room?? Maybe it would be demeaning for her detractors to accept the vote of a knitter at the upcoming election. I'll have to give this some serious thought


minniemo
Now doesn't that show just what these imbecilic protesters are like. What has the dog got to do with the discussion (poor thing), or the shoes. A leader of any sort should be judged solely on how they run their office (and conduct themselves morally) not on shoes, type of dog, or their interactive hobbies. What Ice Age morons are these people for goodness sake. A kindergarten school child would react in that way... 'quote' "I don't like her/him so I hate their hair/clothes/house/dog/cat/ and anyone/thing associated with them. Knitting/crochet show vast degrees of expertise, which they probably cannot aspire to.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

knitting would be in her favour.................nothing else to say about her.


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

3mom said:


> Maybe no one on TV should wear knitted garments!??
> :roll: :roll: :wink:


Maybe knitting magazines should be on the top shelf in newspaper shops. :x


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I know there is a difference between the Prime Minister and our "first lady" but I'd be thrilled if I saw a picture of her doing something as "normal" as knitting. I say good for you folks from "Oz" it just shows that your P.M. is a caring person that has interests that most normal folks are happy to participate in.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

deebee said:


> I have never heard anything so ridiculous.
> driving home this afternoon the local ABC radio went on and on for at least 1/2 an hour about what a spectacle she made of herself ,criticising her dress.shoes and even her dog.


Some people have nothing better to do with their so-called minds. :roll:


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

Sao said:


> I would not be too concerned. It is all political spin for the September election. I am more concerned that while all this is being hyped up and discussed by the media what important issues are being overlooked or ignored?


So true.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm so disappointed that knitting is considered demeaning for the Australian Prime Minister. They should be rip roaring proud of her for using her mind and hands!!!!!!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

At least the PM is well dressed while she is enjoying her knitting, which is more than I can say for Tony Abbott in his bike riding gear or his budgie smugglers.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

If the PM had been a male, and he was making a little wood-carving toy, would the public have reacted so? Our First Ladies are expected to bake cookies (except for Hillary, of course). Since we haven't had a First HUSBAND yet, its so hard to tell here. Best of luck to you ladies Downunder. Godspeed.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Well we are at a change, maybe Kevin Rudd will get in to be PM rather than Julia Gillard it all over the news which is still on seeing who gets in. What a futile battle.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

What does knitting have to do with being PM? The more people knit the better IMHO, mainly because it'll not only help relax, but reflect and as we all know, it's therapy. The one's to make such a comment are as narrow minded as I'd say my husband is.Just because you don't like a thing doesn't mean others others share this opinion.


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

For goodness sake, she's knitting not robbing banks or mugging old ladies, get a life! :XD:


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Newspapers opinion doesn't count for much with me, they lie, much like politicians do.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Kevin Rudd has been returned as the 'new' Prime Minister by 57 votes to 45. Under the terms announced by Ms Gillard this afternoon, the lose would retire from politics. Will have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Caenys said:


> Hi KPers,
> 
> Our Australian Prime Minister has just done a photo shoot for a women's magazine where she is shown to be knitting a kangaroo toy for the much anticipated royal baby. This evening's news has her roundly condemned for doing so, saying that showing herself undertaking such an activity as knitting is "demeaning to the Office of Prime Minister". Do the Thought Police want us all hiding our dirty little knitting secret in the back room?? Maybe it would be demeaning for her detractors to accept the vote of a knitter at the upcoming election. I'll have to give this some serious thought.


It isn't wise to pick on someone who has two sharp things and a length of fiber in her hands. It could be disastrous.

On a serious note, I guess the U.S. media isn't the only one that shows how biased they are.

I don't know much about your Prime Minister but she must be a strong woman to be in the position she is in. God bless her.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Kathymacau said:


> Newspapers opinion doesn't count for much with me, they lie, much like politicians do.


'Bright Young Things' who live a totally artificial life, have never done a hard day's work with real people, sensationalise and trivialise a worthy occupation (informing the public) to make a name for themselves, think they are powerful opinion-formers and end up believing their own hype - those the ones? Funny, how like politicians they sound.....


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

The Media Morons must be desparate if the worst that they can find to condemn are the PM's dress, shoes, dog and knitting! Think of the missteps of other world leaders - fraud, graft, nepotism, dishonesty, moral turpitude, etc., etc.. And they find knitting is demeaning? Get real!


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Reminds me of the breastfeeding in public debate.
Julie has just been dumped as leader & we have Kevin Rudd as leader of the Labor government - he does not necessarily become the Prime Minister - depends on Governor General's decision!!!!!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Seriously, don't people have *anything* better to do?? 
Not that long ago, there was a big hullabaloo about how Obama was somewhere outside, giving a speech, and it started to rain, so he requested a nearby marine to hold an umbrella over him until he was done. Apparently that is just Not Done. Weird. I think it's lovely that the Australian PM has a neat hobby & chose to hand make something for the royal baby. 
Maybe it's like when you're in school & you think teachers are wicked special people, and then one day you find one going out of a bathroom door... you mean teachers use a bathroom like everyone else??


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

All I can say is where is our country heading?????


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Clickers said:


> At least the PM is well dressed while she is enjoying her knitting, which is more than I can say for Tony Abbott in his bike riding gear or his budgie smugglers.


OK, I have to ask... what the heck is a budgie smuggler? I'm assuming it's an article of clothing & can only imagine it must be a shirt or pair of pants large enough to hide a bird in...


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Here is a link...for all us non Australians...\

http://aww.ninemsn.com.au/news/newsstories/8650778/julia-gillard-knits-booties-for-fifi-boxs-baby


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Sao said:


> I would not be too concerned. It is all political spin for the September election. I am more concerned that while all this is being hyped up and discussed by the media what important issues are being overlooked or ignored?


Well said!!!!!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> That's what you expect from the Liberials. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


What???!!! A little political here, I'd say. Adm., do you think the quote above is an accesptable post on this site? I haven't read down yet, so I suppose there may be more discussion of this.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Sao said:


> I would not be too concerned. It is all political spin for the September election. I am more concerned that while all this is being hyped up and discussed by the media what important issues are being overlooked or ignored?


I thought the same Sao.......a political ploy........send up a smoke screen and slip something past the public while they are distracted. SNEAKY!!!


----------



## sten66 (May 4, 2011)

Is that the worst thing they can find on her? She must be pretty good. Would they criticize a male prime minister shown fishing or working on his car?


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Go Julia Gillard. Why should she not knit? It is not committing the unpardonable sin, is it? Good on her for upholding one of the oldest crafts in the world, and for being brave enough to be seen to be knitting. If many more people knitted with needles and yarn instead of (k)nitpicking over trivialities the world would be a better place.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

kmckinstry77 said:


> OK, I have to ask... what the heck is a budgie smuggler? I'm assuming it's an article of clothing & can only imagine it must be a shirt or pair of pants large enough to hide a bird in...


Yep, you are on the right track. They are the bikini, Speedo brand swimmers/bathers that the lifeguards wear.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Er.........lycra swimming trunks of a very fitting nature are usually known as budgie smugglers.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

errjan46 said:


> All I can say is where is our country heading?????


Unfortunately probably in the same direction the USA is headed - divisive political arguing to distract from the reality that none of the politicians have any vested interest in solving our country's problems. They only want to get re-elected so will say or do anything to get there.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Rosieredhair said:


> Anyone who demeans knitting is frankly weird!!!


I'm not that nice, I think they should be drawn and quartered.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Sad,is there no end to the biases we human impose on others. 

Pzoe


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

minniemo said:


> Quote Caenys
> Our Australian Prime Minister has just done a photo shoot for a women's magazine where she is shown to be knitting a kangaroo toy for the much anticipated royal baby. This evening's news has her roundly condemned for doing so, saying that showing herself undertaking such an activity as knitting is "demeaning to the Office of Prime Minister". Do the Thought Police want us all hiding our dirty little knitting secret in the back room?? Maybe it would be demeaning for her detractors to accept the vote of a knitter at the upcoming election. I'll have to give this some serious thought
> 
> minniemo
> Now doesn't that show just what these imbecilic protesters are like. What has the dog got to do with the discussion (poor thing), or the shoes. A leader of any sort should be judged solely on how they run their office (and conduct themselves morally) not on shoes, type of dog, or their interactive hobbies. What Ice Age morons are these people for goodness sake. A kindergarten school child would react in that way... 'quote' "I don't like her/him so I hate their hair/clothes/house/dog/cat/ and anyone/thing associated with them. Knitting/crochet show vast degrees of expertise, which they probably cannot aspire to.


You forgot to mention patience, a virtue learned as a result of learning o knit. I would think patience would be a great virtue for a politician. The media really needs to learn to pick their topics a little better. I remember when Bill Clinton was in office and his daughter,Chelsea, was going through the awkward pubescent stage. The media felt it necessary to post that she was ugly all over the place. Really, you have to pick on a child? You can't find anything better to do with your time? My opinion, the media has too much free time on their hands if they have to lash out at defenseless children and animals. What does any of this nonsense have to do with politics? What she does in her free time (unless it's illegal) is none of their business.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

It is ludicrous and very sad. She could be doing a lot worse things like many that hold political positions get themselves caught or involved in. All kinds of clandestine and immoral activities. 


What a world, they like to make it seem that you can't be a professional woman and do something like knitting! God forbid that you are practicing an ancient art and making something for a BABY coming into this world. 

They try to convince the public that a modern woman would not be caught dead doing any of the things that were traditional for women for a very long time. This can be applied to cooking and baking, you name it. 

I think most of us women are to smart to believe this crap. Just like they put down the women who decide to stay home with their babies instead of entering the workplace. 

I do however feel that the youth can get confused and embarrassed of doing some of these traditionally female things as they hear all this nonsense

The PM should be able to go out to her garage and work on her car, in her own time if that's what she enjoys or whip out her crochet hook. 

There should be no barriers for skilled and creative endeavors.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitting demeaning? It's a talent, a craft, an art form. It's uplifting, relaxing, rewarding, and generous. No, not demeaning in the least.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Aggie May said:


> Remember, US Presidents wives knitted so why not the Australian Prime Minister.
> Whoever made the comment is the one with the problem, not the PM.
> Have fun.
> Colleen


The US Presidents wives may knit, they are not elected nor are they responsible for anything but a pretty face and a good party. If our President knit, there'd be the same uproar.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

EJay said:


> I believe the Duchess of Cambridge is learning to knit for the new baby.
> I read it in a news article or maybe on here too. I will look for a link.


And who is to say that the Queen isn't knitting as well for the new grandchild?


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

And as of 7.30pm Eastern Australian Standard time, she is no longer Prime Minister.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wonderful that she was knitting in public!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sten66 said:


> Is that the worst thing they can find on her? She must be pretty good. Would they criticize a male prime minister shown fishing or working on his car?


Well she is not the Prime Minister anymore and no it was not the worst they could find just one of a constant run of things- valid or not but when did the media ever care? She is very unpopular with voters but Kevin Rudd who took her place (and who she ousted 3 years and 3 days ago) is popular with voters but not liked by those who work for him. So actually here we have an example of a political party choosing a leader who would not lead them to electoral victory over someone who could well have done so if he had had time to turn peoples opinions.
I actually heard that this was an attempt to improve her image which didn't have time to do anything positive or negative because of the leadership spill. 
But she is knitter this was not made up for the media


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I have seen a picture of the Queen knitting when she was still Princess Elizabeth.!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe Julia should join KP & show us a Picture of her knitted toy kangaroo for the royal baby to be, when completed, and then we can all jump in & say "Beautiful" etc etc & then everyone can plead for a copy of the pattern! C'mon knitters out there one of you must know Julia well, & urge her to join us. We will all be waiting with bated breath!
Moisey


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I understand she's rather outspoken and speaks her mind. I'm sure she'll have a very clear comeback to those remarks.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> The US Presidents wives may knit, they are not elected nor are they responsible for anything but a pretty face and a good party. If our President knit, there'd be the same uproar.


I'm not aware of any current president's wives who knit. The one in the white house now doesn't do anything but embarrass us.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I have seen a picture of the Queen knitting when she was still Princess Elizabeth.!


Cool! I knew she was regal. Knitting is an art and therefore anyone who chooses to participate should. From the peasant to royalty. 
They all can enjoy this wondrous art form


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

It was the lady herself who was under attack, it didn't matter that she was sat knitting, she could have been spinning, crocheting, doing a tapestry, painting a masterpiece. If she had been filmed under a car bonnet with a socket set, she would have been taking away a man's job and should take her car to a garage. The attacks have been very personal and cruel and hitting at the fact that she is a woman. On the radio they were discussing the situation and a man rang in and said women were no good in top jobs, they have hormones, they should be at home with the kids and the housework. If I could have reached down the phone line I would have strangled him. If he has a wife, I feel deeply sorry for her. Tessa28


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

deeknittingclick said:


> I would say that her public have small minds. It might be her only relaxation. Good on her.


I have to agree. I bet she even does charity knitting which is a good thing, but to condemn her for it is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Budgie smugglers are very tight mens swimwear and I will leave it to your imagination as to why they are called Budgie Smugglers, it has something to do with what they cover LOL.

As for Julia Gillard she ws toppled this evening and Kevin Rudd is now our Prime Minister. Julia had a really tough time while she was in office with personal attacks and very nasty things being said about her and her partner. I think that people should respect the position of the PM even if they don't vote for that party.
I congratulate Julia for her knitting as it is a relief and relaxation for her from the gruelling position that she has had running the country.


kmckinstry77 said:


> OK, I have to ask... what the heck is a budgie smuggler? I'm assuming it's an article of clothing & can only imagine it must be a shirt or pair of pants large enough to hide a bird in...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

The only way to get around this is for all the fiber artists in your country to come forward and show her the support she deserves... when they see just how many of their precious public knit and crochet among other fiber arts and just how big a industry the wool and fibers are maybe they will shut their traps and mind their own business... I have such a hard time with nay sayers telling everyone how they should act and be... as if they were perfect...no body is perfect and they should act more respectfully....

So go out their take pictures... shoot video's... get petition's together and stand up for your rights as a artist who is supporting their Prime Minister!!! 
I wish you the best!!


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I admit I dont vote labor, but I think it is disgusting the way people have been treating the PM lately, and to say what they have said about her knitting is the 'straw that broke the camel's back'. Not only is it demeaning Julia Gillard, but it is also demeaning the office of the Prime Minister of Australia. Just my opinion.


I'm with you there Scotty bear. I find it all very hard to take. Turns me right off politics - and the media


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Apparently they can't find anything else more important to criticize about her...Lucky you!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Tessa28 said:


> It was the lady herself who was under attack, it didn't matter that she was sat knitting, she could have been spinning, crocheting, doing a tapestry, painting a masterpiece. If she had been filmed under a car bonnet with a socket set, she would have been taking away a man's job and should take her car to a garage. The attacks have been very personal and cruel and hitting at the fact that she is a woman. On the radio they were discussing the situation and a man rang in and said women were no good in top jobs, they have hormones, they should be at home with the kids and the housework. If I could have reached down the phone line I would have strangled him. If he has a wife, I feel deeply sorry for her. Tessa28


"they have hormones"!!!???!!! What is testosterone? A cocktail beverage? This man is truly totally ignorant and showed it to the public. ARRRGH


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Obsessed said:


> Apparently they can't find anything else more important to criticize about her...Lucky you!


Wrong- its just that everythijng she does has to be criticised whether it warrants it or not.
Wonder if they will move onto Kevin now? or Tony for a change? But usually whoever is in power who gets picked on so I guess Kevin.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Does anyone ever ridicule golfers for hitting a little ball around until it goes down a little hole? How could one possibly waste time doing that for hours? ? Besides that they have nothing to show for it when they are done.
Phyllis


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Why does the press and the "perfect" people have to find something wrong with everybody? I say to each his own and would they rather she have a BAD hobby/addiction? Why yes they would because it would make for better "news"! Makes me sick....and it's in every country, not just Australia! SAD!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

"Real" people will think that your Prime Minister being photographed knitting is great. Knitters can now let everyone know that their Prime Minister knits and so they have something in common. Even non-knitters, with any sense, will welcome her. It sounds they couldn't find anything wrong with her, for crying out loud they even picked on her poor dog.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Bitsee said:


> "Real" people will think that your Prime Minister being photographed knitting is great. Knitters can now let everyone know that their Prime Minister knits and so they have something in common. Even non-knitters, with any sense, will welcome her. It sounds they couldn't find anything wrong with her, for crying out loud they even picked on her poor dog.


 :thumbup:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

I hope the Duchess of Cambridge & JuliaGillard are enjoying themselves,no matter how everything turns out! they are very thoughtfull and are trying their best. i bet they will enjoy these items the best.


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Goldengate said:


> Actually, demeaning all knitters! Probably aiming at women also, while they are at it. Oh, just realized how appropriate the kangaroo toy will be, hopping all the way from Australia! I, too, have read of the Duchess learning to knit in anticipation of the expected new heir to the throne. Will the Australian media morons dare to declare that also demeaning?


As an Aussie I have been watching with disgust lately at the way the media has been attacking our now former PM, the constant reporting of supposed conflict in the Labour Party.
Let us not forget the deplorable questioning of Julia by the now sacked SHOCK JOCK, about the sexualiy of her partner. Absolutely deplorable!! Julia even copped flack when she started wearing glasses.

Then the attacks on Julier Gillard by the opposition and in particular it's leader. A man would not be attacked like she has been!

( It takes me back to my high school days, when we were taught about the Power Of The Press. The press can and do bring down governments. The media stir, spread rumours and manipulate all to their own advantage. It poses the old Question of where do political parties get some of their funding? Big business and political parties, now there's a problem.)

So what if she is a knitter it shows she is a normal woman and human.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Tessa28 said:


> It was the lady herself who was under attack, it didn't matter that she was sat knitting, she could have been spinning, crocheting, doing a tapestry, painting a masterpiece. If she had been filmed under a car bonnet with a socket set, she would have been taking away a man's job and should take her car to a garage. The attacks have been very personal and cruel and hitting at the fact that she is a woman. On the radio they were discussing the situation and a man rang in and said women were no good in top jobs, they have hormones, they should be at home with the kids and the housework. If I could have reached down the phone line I would have strangled him. If he has a wife, I feel deeply sorry for her. Tessa28


Goes to show there are still small minded men in the world. Most of these men feel threatened by women who show any independence of any kind. And sad to say there are women in the world who put up with it, because they don't know anything different. These ""men", a lot of the time, don't even hold down decent jobs, yet they won't "allow" their women to work because it is demeaning to the man. So they live in less than decent conditions. There is nothing wrong with the "little woman" staying home with the children and keeping house if she chooses to do so. It would be great if the world would go back to one parent working and the other staying home and caring for home and family.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Wasn't Winston Churchill a knitter? I seem to recall seeing a photo of him with needles in hand. If knitting was not demeaning to the office" then, why is it now?


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Gumblossom said:


> As an Aussie I have been watching with disgust lately at the way the media has been attacking our now former PM, the constant reporting of supposed conflict in the Labour Party.
> Let us not forget the deplorable questioning of Julia by the new sacked SHOCK JOCK, about the sexualiy of her partner. Absolutely deplorable!! Julia even copped flack when she started wearing glasses.
> 
> Then the attacks on Julier Gillard by the opposition and in particular it's leader. A man would not be attacked like she has been!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Caenys said:


> Hi KPers,
> 
> Our Australian Prime Minister has just done a photo shoot for a women's magazine where she is shown to be knitting a kangaroo toy for the much anticipated royal baby. This evening's news has her roundly condemned for doing so, saying that showing herself undertaking such an activity as knitting is "demeaning to the Office of Prime Minister". Do the Thought Police want us all hiding our dirty little knitting secret in the back room?? Maybe it would be demeaning for her detractors to accept the vote of a knitter at the upcoming election. I'll have to give this some serious thought.


I saw this article this morning and thought, "how thoughtful of her to make a gift for the new baby!" Then, of course, only learning that she was being scrutinized for knitting... Maybe if she was getting your country into trillions of dollars worth of debt, she would be praised? I could think of a few other leaders who SHOULD be spending their time knitting instead of ruining the country. Kudos to her for keeping her hands busy.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Caenys said:


> Hi KPers,
> 
> Our Australian Prime Minister has just done a photo shoot for a women's magazine where she is shown to be knitting a kangaroo toy for the much anticipated royal baby. This evening's news has her roundly condemned for doing so, saying that showing herself undertaking such an activity as knitting is "demeaning to the Office of Prime Minister". Do the Thought Police want us all hiding our dirty little knitting secret in the back room?? Maybe it would be demeaning for her detractors to accept the vote of a knitter at the upcoming election. I'll have to give this some serious thought.


A bit of sexism going on here? I love the idea of a kangaroo toy.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

threadbears said:


> I saw this article this morning and thought, "how thoughtful of her to make a gift for the new baby!" Then, of course, only learning that she was being scrutinized for knitting... Maybe if she was getting your country into trillions of dollars worth of debt, she would be praised? I could think of a few other leaders who SHOULD be spending their time knitting instead of ruining the country.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

mjs said:


> A bit of sexism going on here? I love the idea of a kangaroo toy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Bitsee said:


> "Real" people will think that your Prime Minister being photographed knitting is great. Knitters can now let everyone know that their Prime Minister knits and so they have something in common. Even non-knitters, with any sense, will welcome her. It sounds they couldn't find anything wrong with her, for crying out loud they even picked on her poor dog.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

m_azingrace said:


> Wasn't Winston Churchill a knitter? I seem to recall seeing a photo of him with needles in hand. If knitting was not demeaning to the office" then, why is it now?


Ah but maybe it was wartime and therefore patriotic!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

People like that have too much time on their hands and should probably take up knitting!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

mungie32 said:


> People......don't you just LOVE them.


Ditto.....


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> That's what you expect from the Liberials. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Not living in Australia I'm not too up on your politics but how did "the Liberals" get bashed for this?????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Parrishththgt said:


> Not living in Australia I'm not too up on your politics but how did "the Liberals" get bashed for this?????


Its probably more the media in this case but the Liberals have also been personally attacking her in a way that is particularly nasty (and I don't even like her as a politican).


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

As humans, we will really have come a long way when we can stop putting people into categories. Now a male knitting prime minister would be so awesome!!


----------



## susan g (Jun 13, 2011)

The media has scrutinised and critised everything our now ex Prime Minister has done in the past 3 years... We have an enivable & viable economy, we did not suffer with the GFC as European countries did, we have a great welfare system etc . But I am ashamed to say that the media and radio presenters were ungallant and mostly savage in everything they reported about our Prime Minister from her hair, to her hips, yes even to her knitting - ignoring all the great things achieved by her Government.. Tonight we have a new Prime Minister. 
Its complicated!!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

To putting humans's into categories, I'll add my two cents to this : If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck . I'd call it a duck. jmo
I'm impressed to hear that this person knits. I personally like knitters's.


----------



## Shirley Copeland (May 30, 2013)

I, in the US, personally think it is great that she knits and shares her love of knitting. Knitting helps my coordination (broken neck from an auto accident). It brought back my ability to write. And knitting is good for clear thinking.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

How could any work with ones hands be demeaning? I would think they would be proud of having a prime minister capable of doing two things at one time.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

They really are grabbing at something to carp about, I'd say. The media really has lost all credibility I do believe.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

This sounds like the kind of garbage that goes on here in the US - they can't criticize her for anything substantive so they grab on to anything! I greatly admire the Prime Minister and wish we had more like her in this country.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Liberals get blamed for everything! hahahaha!!!!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

The media in your country, like in the US, has lost its focus and understanding of what is important unbiased news. Kudos to the PM for knitting proudly! If the PM were male, would the media criticize him for watching a sporting event, doing woodworking , for tying flies for fly fishing, or for any other decidedly male hobbies...I doubt it.
What if a male PM actually engaged in knitting, crocheting or needlework??? Would it be a national scandal?
Shame on them.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Stuff like this is why fewer and fewer honorable, ethical people are willing to run for office. Three cheers for the PM - maybe this will start a dialogue about what's important and what's not.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I think she should be commended! Knitting is a noble persuit. Queens have knit. 
And she is generously making a toy for a new baby. What is more important than that?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

deebee said:


> I have never heard anything so ridiculous.
> driving home this afternoon the local ABC radio went on and on for at least 1/2 an hour about what a spectacle she made of herself ,criticising her dress.shoes and even her dog.


It seems the "press" like to criticize no matter the subject...

except here in the US where the most obnoxious is perfectly OK...
Jane


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope she keeps on and I'm sure she will - she seems to be a marvelously strong woman and I wish we had someone like here over here in England


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

riggy said:


> I hope she keeps on and I'm sure she will - she seems to be a marvelously strong woman and I wish we had someone like here over here in England


Well we don't have her anymore.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well we don't have her anymore.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

mmg said:


> People like that have too much time on their hands and should probably take up knitting!


RIGHT ON


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Nobody condemned PM Harold Macmillan for reading Jane Austen, nor John Major for reading Anthony Trollope. I hope Julia Gillard just carries on and becomes a better knitter - she says she is retiring from politics so she should have time to become really proficient and catch up on her classic novel reading too. We can do without all these sexist comments. The Bishop of Leicester is known as the knitting bishop and nobody condemns him either! But the press is nothing if not trivial-minded.


----------



## margywitten (Feb 28, 2013)

Here in the States, our politicians tend to have more questionable hobbies - such as "hiking the Appalachian Trail." Personally, I'll keep my dirty little knitting habit any time. BTW, my DH refers to our beloved Forum as "porn for grammies." LOL


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Really!! How small minded can they get!! One would think that there are more urgent political issues to be concerned about than whether a person knits in public or not. It doesn't matter who the person is or how they are employed or stationed, if they are knitters let them knit wherever they choose.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

First of all she sounds highly skilled to be knitting a kangaroo. She sounds concerned for the next generation to be having a baby and knitting for it. She sounds highly intelligent to be a knitter and knitting a complicated pattern and handle her job plus a baby. 

I used to knit too much, beyond break time at my job at a state hospital. A man who was a WWII Vet, entered Hitler's bunker when it was opened...he said to me "I didn't know you were getting paid for knitting." They thought all I did was...because I had 4 babies (and the state insurance and maternity leave had to pay for it) from 1981 to 1987. Every other year I was pregnant. Wanted to sit around and knit all I could. But back then I never knitted baby things, never learned how I was so into Kaffe Fassett and his sweaters and coats. I did a lot of his stuff, very complicated with all the colors now I look back.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

susan g said:


> The media has scrutinised and critised everything our now ex Prime Minister has done in the past 3 years... We have an enivable & viable economy, we did not suffer with the GFC as European countries did, we have a great welfare system etc . But I am ashamed to say that the media and radio presenters were ungallant and mostly savage in everything they reported about our Prime Minister from her hair, to her hips, yes even to her knitting - ignoring all the great things achieved by her Government.. Tonight we have a new Prime Minister.
> Its complicated!!


Who is your new Prime Minster - bet things get worse now!


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Well she gets to take a break and have time with new baby. Well deserved rest.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Bashing elected officials over stupid stuff seems to be the new World Wide Pastime whether it is they wore a sleeveless dress and showed off their incredibly fit arms, like Michele Obama, or whether they are knitting. Just petty!


----------



## mmezee (May 11, 2013)

The question seems moot now that Julia G is no longer the Prime Minister, eh?


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

The Australian people are welcome to our whole lousy Parliament and we will throw in the House of Lords as well, they wouldn't notice they are always asleep. Oh no!! I couldn't be so cruel,does anyone have a leaky boat I can chuck the whole lot on and set it out to sea. Just daydreaming. Tessa28


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

That is unreal; being condemned because you knit? :thumbdown: I can think of many worse things to be condemned for. Knitting should be high on the list of great things to do; not the worst.


----------



## Mary Walker (May 11, 2013)

Some people just love to hate. They spend far to much time tearing others apart thinking it makes them look better or smarter. Unfortunately there are too many others like them that go along with it. I prefer to change the channel and find something nice to listen to. 
Your PM sounds like an intelligent, thoughtful person with a productive hobby. The kind of person who most likely looks for results instead of pointing fingers and derailing what others are doing. Wish we had at least few like her here in the USA.


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

Eleanor Roosevelt knitted.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

deebee said:


> I have never heard anything so ridiculous.
> driving home this afternoon the local ABC radio went on and on for at least 1/2 an hour about what a spectacle she made of herself ,criticising her dress.shoes and even her dog.


Wow, and I thought politics were dirty in the USA. If they can't find anything genuine to criticize her about, I guess they have to make things up.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> That's what you expect from the Liberials. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Surely you jest!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I think some of these news people have nothing so they have to make something. idiots


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

How can knitting possibly be demeaning????? You're taking what is essentially a thread, and with 2 sticks, are making fabric, and usually a usable item! These people must think that creation is demeaning. Don't tell God!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

deebee said:


> I have never heard anything so ridiculous.
> driving home this afternoon the local ABC radio went on and on for at least 1/2 an hour about what a spectacle she made of herself ,criticising her dress.shoes and even her dog.


The whole thing is so typically sexist and mean spirited, it makes me want to scream out loud, and the worst thing is that my husband doesn't get it!!! This wouldn't happen to a man, they don't comment on the navy of his suit or the lack of polish on his shoes, or the cut of his hair, ugh!!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

There is nothing demeaning to knitting no matter what your station in life. Her detractors ought to "get a life". Maybe, they should try knitting.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

pengee said:


> Er.........lycra swimming trunks of a very fitting nature are usually known as budgie smugglers.


Oh dear. The mental image is not a good one... (OK, maybe that depends on the guy, but still)...


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

This is too ridiculous for words! Talk about a slow news day. It makes me mad. I'd bet you, if it was someone with a disability knitting as therapy, they wouldn't make fun!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's absurd! First who cares if she knits, crochets or does gymnastics? What she does on a personal level during her own time is her own business. Do they think she has to work 24/7 at nothing else but Prime Ministering? (made up word). I've been reading about this and imho, again I say, who cares!?

Sheesh

Anita


----------



## Alohadonna (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't believe that knitting made her finally throw the towel in on being Prime Minister! It is a shame that successful and well liked women have such critics as those that belittle personal appearance and a hobby of such personal gratification such as knitting. My heartfelt condolences go out to all you Aussie knitters.


----------



## Laurenb53 (Jan 25, 2013)

Some say "Idle hands are the devils workshop" so knit on. Also, had she been labeled an artist maybe they would say different, there are many knitters out there that are truly artists to me.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> OK, I have to ask... what the heck is a budgie smuggler? I'm assuming it's an article of clothing & can only imagine it must be a shirt or pair of pants large enough to hide a bird in...


Love this expression.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Laurenb53 said:


> Some say "Idle hands are the devils workshop" so knit on. Also, had she been labeled an artist maybe they would say different, there are many knitters out there that are truly artists to me.


AGREED! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

good grief what a lot of tosh....


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ann Eales said:


> good grief what a lot of tosh....


But it does make a little fun on this site.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

If that is the worst thing that anyone can come up with to smear the PM with then she must be a shoe in for the next election!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Or would that be a knit in?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Goldengate said:


> The Media Morons must be desparate if the worst that they can find to condemn are the PM's dress, shoes, dog and knitting! Think of the missteps of other world leaders - fraud, graft, nepotism, dishonesty, moral turpitude, etc., etc.. And they find knitting is demeaning? Get real!


Exactly the point I was going to make. If this is the worst thing they can find to say its rather pathetic!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Caenys said:


> Hi KPers,
> 
> Our Australian Prime Minister has just done a photo shoot for a women's magazine where she is shown to be knitting a kangaroo toy for the much anticipated royal baby. This evening's news has her roundly condemned for doing so, saying that showing herself undertaking such an activity as knitting is "demeaning to the Office of Prime Minister". Do the Thought Police want us all hiding our dirty little knitting secret in the back room?? Maybe it would be demeaning for her detractors to accept the vote of a knitter at the upcoming election. I'll have to give this some serious thought.


When people are living unfullfilled, useless lives, they need to find excitement elsewhere. Morons. Carry on PM!


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Knitting is an art. Would they condemn her if she were a painter or a sculpter? I don't think so. She would have my vote right away. What is wrong with the world that we have to condemn our public officials for such stupid things. If they don't like her politics, that is one thing, but condemning her because she is a knitter is beyond belief. Having said that, I would also like to say that I am glad to see that the US is not the only place where politics become ridiculous. Welcome to our world, Australia.


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

Was this a male reporter by any chance?


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

I meant that to find knitting a fault and a class thing is a load of tosh


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

kipsalot said:


> If that is the worst thing that anyone can come up with to smear the PM with then she must be a shoe in for the next election!


Looks like you did not hear the news.
Julia Gillard has been dropped as leader of the Labour Party in Australia, as of yesterday so she is no longer PM.
Kevin Rudd, who was previously ousted by Julia Gillard, is PM again.
Not being in Australia, I don't really know why this happened but I guess it had nothing to do with her knitting.
I still cannot believe that anyone could make such an issue about a person knitting. 
Short of something to say maybe or even a smoke screen to hide what are really the big issues.
Knit on Julia, join a group and you will find friends.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Ridiculous!!! Men and women from all walks of life and every nation knit. These people who critized must be jealous or just plain bored. Must have been a slow news day so let's pick on the Prime Minister. I certainly hope she can ignore these idiots and get one with the important aspects of life.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

It sure beats our former President Clinton's leisure time activities when he was in office.

Could it be the old sexist attitude with the people who are uncomfortable with women being in positions of authority? If that is so, get over it out there whoever they are and stop nit picking to find fault where there is none. 

Here's to the strong self assured men and women who are not afraid to do nice things in public and boo to the ones who criticize them.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Ridiculous!!! Men and women from all walks of life and every nation knit. These people who critized must be jealous or just plain bored. Must have been a slow news day so let's pick on the Prime Minister. I certainly hope she can ignore these idiots and get one with the important aspects of life.


I once belonged to a knitting group that had a male member from Central Africa. He told us that his people cannot graduate to college if they did not learn needle crafts...not only making them, designing them as well.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

deebee said:


> I have never heard anything so ridiculous.
> driving home this afternoon the local ABC radio went on and on for at least 1/2 an hour about what a spectacle she made of herself ,criticising her dress.shoes and even her dog.


Sounds like the media over there is alive and well...as it is in the US! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Maybe whoever said that is jealous b/c they wished they could do that...


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

Well she will have plenty of time to knit now. I don't think she was condemned for knitting, just that she was trying to gain kudos with the public by posing with her knitting needles. Personally, I think it should be made compulsory for all parliamentarians to learn to knit and to briing their knitting with them to parliament. We might see some better behaviour from them if they channeled their energies into some soothing hobby.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

deebee said:


> I have never heard anything so ridiculous.
> driving home this afternoon the local ABC radio went on and on for at least 1/2 an hour about what a spectacle she made of herself ,criticising her dress.shoes and even her dog.


Well, as a Yankee, I think they should have left the dog out of it.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

It had to be a joke. How could anyone seriously criticize her for doing that?!?


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

"It sure beats our former President Clinton's leisure time activities when he was in office."

Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, Kevin Rudd is now your PM. The question is: Can Kevin knit? Maybe somebody can get that into a letter to their news editor. Then the 'knit' will really hit the fan.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

What KP's need to know is that the Australian Prime Minister was deposed last night and will now leave politics. What a backward sexist country we are.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Even though I don't like Julia Gillard, I don't think that the fact that she knits should make her an object of ridicule. The men are seen to be doing all sorts of things out in public and no-one ridicules them. About time the media stopped being so critical about trivial things. Maybe now Julia will be left alone to get on with her knitting like the rest of us.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

pawpawlover said:


> Well she will have plenty of time to knit now. I don't think she was condemned for knitting, just that she was trying to gain kudos with the public by posing with her knitting needles. Personally, I think it should be made compulsory for all parliamentarians to learn to knit and to briing their knitting with them to parliament. We might see some better behaviour from them if they channeled their energies into some soothing hobby.


I might add to this: " If the parliamentarians or the government knit while getting nothing done as far as I am concerned, Knitting would be an accomplishment of following the (Pattern via constitution) . jmo


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

cherylthompson said:


> :thumbup:


Now that Julier is now our former PM we could invite her to join us on KP. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Did anyone tell the news people just how healthy knitting is? Some studies say it is a good as yoga to de-stress.


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

Sao said:


> I would not be too concerned. It is all political spin for the September election. I am more concerned that while all this is being hyped up and discussed by the media what important issues are being overlooked or ignored?


And we Americans thought it was only our "leader" who used diversion tactics instead of facing the issues.


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

Lavender Blue said:


> Well, Kevin Rudd is now your PM. The question is: Can Kevin knit? Maybe somebody can get that into a letter to their news editor. Then the 'knit' will really hit the fan.


 This man really needs to learn to knit. He has a very short fuse and has been unpleasant to his staff for years. Maybe I should send him a kit.

:lol:


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is the most ridiculous thing I have heard in a long time. Something should be said to the news reporter who said it. I think it makes her look human and caring.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

If that is all they could cook up to complain about, the lady must be a saint.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

aussiefletch49 said:


> What KP's need to know is that the Australian Prime Minister was deposed last night and will now leave politics. What a backward sexist country we are.


Unbelievable! :shock: She is probably better off! If that speaks of the criteria for being considered a poor "states-person", I would hate to hear some of the qualifications for a "good" one! :roll:


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like politics are the same all over the world. How sad.

My mother says we live in a garden: people are bloomin' idiots. LOL


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

bigKate said:


> Looks like politics are the same all over the world. How sad.
> 
> My mother says we live in a garden: people are bloomin' idiots. LOL


 :lol:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

pb54116 said:


> :lol:


Very observant of your mom, bigKate! :lol:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Actress Julia Roberts is a knitter....would they put her down?? Seems like its a political swipe at the PM. And my avatar is Audrey Hepburn knitting...hehe



scottybearNSW said:


> I admit I dont vote labor, but I think it is disgusting the way people have been treating the PM lately, and to say what they have said about her knitting is the 'straw that broke the camel's back'. Not only is it demeaning Julia Gillard, but it is also demeaning the office of the Prime Minister of Australia. Just my opinion.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

deebee said:


> I have never heard anything so ridiculous.
> driving home this afternoon the local ABC radio went on and on for at least 1/2 an hour about what a spectacle she made of herself ,criticising her dress.shoes and even her dog.


She's had nothing but criticism from day one - not being a christian (as if that makes any difference to the way the country is run), not being married to her partner (again - who cares), being a redhead, not being a galmourpuss (yet when she did her first photo shoot you should have heard all the criticism about her not doing her job). About her dress sense - again, who cares.
I don't (didn't) like Julia Gillard - never have, but she did the best she could with the load of morons behind her.


----------



## clarkys (May 13, 2011)

I was going out today, and was facing the possibility having to wait a while. As I hate to waste time, I usually take a book with me to fill in the time. Today I took my knitting with me to do as I was waiting , and I was ready to defend my "knitting in public" should the need arise. Stand up, knitters of thew world!!
Faye.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

clarkys said:


> I was going out today, and was facing the possibility having to wait a while. As I hate to waste time, I usually take a book with me to fill in the time. Today I took my knitting with me to do as I was waiting , and I was ready to defend my "knitting in public" should the need arise. Stand up, knitters of thew world!!
> Faye.


I openly knit in public any opportunity I get and am proud to say so. I go to markets as a stallholder every weekend and when I have no customers, I knit (or at very least am stitching projects for completion). I have had people from all around the world stop off for a chat BECAUSE of the fact that I am knitting. Other stallholders sit and read and I have heard a lot of negative remarks about that. I have been told that at least I am DOING SOMETHING CONSTRUCTIVE. (capitals there for emphasis - not because i was shouting). It makes a huge difference when customers think you read because you are bored. I have always had an industrious streak.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow! Just imagine! The PM has now exposed herself as being a normal human with hobbies and interests! How will we ever survive? (Yes, this is sarcasm. The press can be such twits.)
:mrgreen:


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I, too, will knit or crochet in public, especially, if I know I may have to wait awhile. I usually have people ask me about what I am making and telling me how pretty it is. I had to take my husband to have a colonoscopy recently and took a baby afghan I was working on. There was another lady there knitting headbands. We got to talking and sharing, especially, where we find most of our patterns. I had a couple of nurses stop and say how pretty the afghan was. I would most definitely defend my knitting if necessary. :thumbup:


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

Id have gone doolally if I didn't have knitting and crochet as my escape from a very stressful life!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Stupidity is running rampant.


----------



## joannaemerson (Apr 2, 2013)

Crazy! Anyone can knit. What difference does their job make!?!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

joannaemerson said:


> Crazy! Anyone can knit. What difference does their job make!?!


 :thumbup: Touché! :thumbup:


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> That's what you expect from the Liberials. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


 Seriously????? I am a Liberal and I think it is GREAT that she was knitting - this is kind of bllanket statements you get from NON-Liberals

:thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

msusanc said:


> What???!!! A little political here, I'd say. Adm., do you think the quote above is an accesptable post on this site? I haven't read down yet, so I suppose there may be more discussion of this.


 I agree - I was completed offended by the Liberal remark.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

nevadalynn said:


> I agree - I was completed offended by the Liberal remark.


It kind of rubbed me the wrong way, too! Let's stop the judgmental remarks, okay? I don't really commit to being either a Liberal or a Conservative, but I do not like negative comments either way.
It is bad enough what the media is doing to Paula Deen. I posted a comment on Facebook about it earlier and have already received a few positive feedback about it.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

deeknittingclick said:


> I would say that her public have small minds. It might be her only relaxation. Good on her.


It is not the public, it is the Media that do the Public Person Bashing. The readers are not impressed with way reporters, interviewers and radio people write and talk about them. The story to them is Sell.
I was pleased to note she knits.


----------



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

This sounds political to me. If it's her political opposites, then it looks like they grabbed an opportunity to belittle their opponent. Silly, tiresome politics. Don't they have anything constructive to do with their time?


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

They should be lucky she did not knit them (idiots) into the thing she was making. Of all the silly things to say about someone. Hey it is or was becoming a lost craft.

Good on our Prime Minister. You go girl

Di


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Sao said:


> I would not be too concerned. It is all political spin for the September election. I am more concerned that while all this is being hyped up and discussed by the media what important issues are being overlooked or ignored?


SO RIGHT!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Knitting is therapy and a form of relaxation. For the job she does she needs to do something where she can unwind to refresh her mind to do the job in handxx.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

clarkys said:


> I was going out today, and was facing the possibility having to wait a while. As I hate to waste time, I usually take a book with me to fill in the time. Today I took my knitting with me to do as I was waiting , and I was ready to defend my "knitting in public" should the need arise. Stand up, knitters of thew world!!
> Faye.


I always take my knitting with me as I too hate to waste time. Have never had anyone say anything bad to me about it. Usually people ask me what I am making and comment on the colour. Those of us who knit in public all the time don't need a special day for it either.
I actually felt sorry for Julia in one way, but then she did much the same to Kevin Rudd as well. Hope she enjoys her retirement especially with her severence pay.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd say she must be ahead in the polls, because the opposition must be desperate to grasp at some little thing they can use to "sling mud" at her. Good for her.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

Wonder if a male PM would be criticized for his hobby if it was something like wood carving, stamp collecting, fly fishing. What a bunch of sexist jerks, but then what do you expect from the media? Kudos to the lady, think the men might be upset that a woman got elected PM? Hope she keeps knitting on camera.


----------



## Algis (Aug 12, 2012)

Interesting innit? Yet the Leader of the Opposition (a man) is able to cavort about the place in his speedos (tiny stretchy swimming costume - shiver!!!) or clad in lycra on his bike, with nary a comment of condemnation.


Caenys said:


> Hi KPers,
> 
> Our Australian Prime Minister has just done a photo shoot for a women's magazine where she is shown to be knitting a kangaroo toy for the much anticipated royal baby. This evening's news has her roundly condemned for doing so, saying that showing herself undertaking such an activity as knitting is "demeaning to the Office of Prime Minister". Do the Thought Police want us all hiding our dirty little knitting secret in the back room?? Maybe it would be demeaning for her detractors to accept the vote of a knitter at the upcoming election. I'll have to give this some serious thought.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Algis said:


> Interesting innit? Yet the Leader of the Opposition (a man) is able to cavort about the place in his speedos (tiny stretchy swimming costume - shiver!!!) or clad in lycra on his bike, with nary a comment of condemnation.


Up until a couple of weeks ago all lifesavers (of which the Leader of the Oppositio is one) wore these speedos, and all bike riders wear lycra. He has had plenty of nasty things said about him and his choice of swimming costume.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

dont know why the shock. people will pick on anything a politician does.
as is evident here


----------



## Takara (May 20, 2013)

I think the media need to focus on more important issues, or perhaps they need to take up knitting themselves!
Dont knock till you try it!!!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Takara said:


> I think the media need to focus on more important issues, or perhaps they need to take up knitting themselves!
> Dont knock till you try it!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

How ridiculous; I agree. Everyone(or most people) have hobbies or things to do to relax.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

lkellison said:


> I'd say she must be ahead in the polls, because the opposition must be desperate to grasp at some little thing they can use to "sling mud" at her. Good for her.


They always sling mud whether she's ahead or not. Being our first female Prime Minister ever, she has been at the pointy end of a lot of sexist bullying. Sad thing is, even though we have huge things going on over here about bullying in public, etc, nothing ever seems to change. Politicians can claim Parliamentary Priviledge and get away with anything. Some of the things said and written about her are quite nasty and in very bad taste.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

But commendable for a Mother 



Caenys said:


> Hi KPers,
> 
> Our Australian Prime Minister has just done a photo shoot for a women's magazine where she is shown to be knitting a kangaroo toy for the much anticipated royal baby. This evening's news has her roundly condemned for doing so, saying that showing herself undertaking such an activity as knitting is "demeaning to the Office of Prime Minister". Do the Thought Police want us all hiding our dirty little knitting secret in the back room?? Maybe it would be demeaning for her detractors to accept the vote of a knitter at the upcoming election. I'll have to give this some serious thought.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

knittingdragon said:


> I openly knit in public any opportunity I get and am proud to say so. I go to markets as a stallholder every weekend and when I have no customers, I knit (or at very least am stitching projects for completion). I have had people from all around the world stop off for a chat BECAUSE of the fact that I am knitting. Other stallholders sit and read and I have heard a lot of negative remarks about that. I have been told that at least I am DOING SOMETHING CONSTRUCTIVE. (capitals there for emphasis - not because i was shouting). It makes a huge difference when customers think you read because you are bored. I have always had an industrious streak.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> It is not the public, it is the Media that do the Public Person Bashing. The readers are not impressed with way reporters, interviewers and radio people write and talk about them. The story to them is Sell.
> I was pleased to note she knits.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
If the media didn't stir things up way beyond what is necessary, many such stories would die a quick & natural death!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

pawpawlover said:


> This man really needs to learn to knit. He has a very short fuse and has been unpleasant to his staff for years. Maybe I should send him a kit.
> 
> :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

knittingdragon said:


> They always sling mud whether she's ahead or not. Being our first female Prime Minister ever, she has been at the pointy end of a lot of sexist bullying. Sad thing is, even though we have huge things going on over here about bullying in public, etc, nothing ever seems to change. Politicians can claim Parliamentary Priviledge and get away with anything. Some of the things said and written about her are quite nasty and in very bad taste.


Parliamentary Privilege should not be allowed to extend to bullying, private or public. I have no idea about Australian politics or what offices are elected offices, but, if any of the office holders doing this "bullying" are elected officials, I think that I would start a campaign to vote them out of office. If they are not elected officials, it seems like something else could be done by the general public.


----------



## Algis (Aug 12, 2012)

But Granny Deb, you assume if someone knits they must be a mother? The PM (now former) is not a mother; nor is she married and that, it seems , has been part of the problem with a conservative electorate.
But let's put this aside and get on with the wonderful craft of knitting.


GrannyDeb said:


> But commendable for a Mother


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

What really annoyed me was a statement/question on television by a middle-aged woman who said to a reporter 'People don't still do things like knit and crochet, do they?' Found myself shouting at the TV 'You stupid woman!'


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Althea said:


> What really annoyed me was a statement/question on television by a middle-aged woman who said to a reporter 'People don't still do things like knit and crochet, do they?' Found myself shouting at the TV 'You stupid woman!'


That sounds like what I would do, too! If people were not still knitting and crocheting, we wouldn't have this forum! There would be no one to post on it.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Well said - absolute rubbish! Knitting my help make her a better Prime Minister - maybe all the leaders of the world should try it. Might make the world a better place.


frogzone said:


> These comments were made by? Men...
> 
> Anything that help us relax and therefore do our jobs better should not be sneered at.......


 :?:


----------



## Becky Jo (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey...I am a liberal knitter haha


----------



## Becky Jo (Dec 4, 2012)

I know a principal (a man) that knits with a mostly womens knitting group...that makes him a manly man ...lol


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

A long time ago my Uncle Arthur used to knit nothing but fairisle. He even made his own patterns up. He could probably have made a fortune today with websites like Etsy, ec.


Becky Jo said:


> I know a principal (a man) that knits with a mostly womens knitting group...that makes him a manly man ...lol


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Guess they couldn't find fault with her convictions, so they stooped to her knitting, shoes and even her dog. So petty and small minded. I think it shows her self confidence to knit in front of everyone. I say good for her! :thumbup:


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I would think that Aussies would be glad that she has found such a relaxing and creative outlet for the stress her job must entail.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Caenys said:


> Hi KPers,
> 
> Our Australian Prime Minister has just done a photo shoot for a women's magazine where she is shown to be knitting a kangaroo toy for the much anticipated royal baby. This evening's news has her roundly condemned for doing so, saying that showing herself undertaking such an activity as knitting is "demeaning to the Office of Prime Minister". Do the Thought Police want us all hiding our dirty little knitting secret in the back room?? Maybe it would be demeaning for her detractors to accept the vote of a knitter at the upcoming election. I'll have to give this some serious thought.


Good fort the PM. knitting has been shown in studies to increase brain functioning. lower stress and make people happy. I say more in leadership positions need the benefits of knitting. I do not knit in a back room, I knit in public and am proud of my acheivements. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

deebee said:


> I have never heard anything so ridiculous.
> driving home this afternoon the local ABC radio went on and on for at least 1/2 an hour about what a spectacle she made of herself ,criticising her dress.shoes and even her dog.


Find another station. Keep knitting Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> I once belonged to a knitting group that had a male member from Central Africa. He told us that his people cannot graduate to college if they did not learn needle crafts...not only making them, designing them as well.


We should have that requirement here in USA. I would like to see the new "entitled generation" make something by hand and donate it to charity. I am a teacher and my students spent free time playing video games and bully others. They make nothing and have not learned the patience of doing math for a knitting project, the joy in completing a task, and the understanding of helping others as knitters do. Happy knitting Linda


----------

